# Komme mit Mod_Rewrite nicht weiter



## Affenjunge (10. März 2010)

Hallo,
hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Habe mich gerade in die Materie eingelesen und einmal ausprobiert. Aber Apache wandelt nichts um:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteRule ^([^-]+)\.html$  /?navigation=$1
RewriteRule ^([^-]+)/([^-]+)\.html$  /?navigation=$1&kategorie=$2
RewriteRule ^([^-]+)/([^-]+)/prozess_([^.]+)\.html$  /?navigation=$1&kategorie=$2&prozess=$3 [L]
```

erkennt jemand meinen Fehler?


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. März 2010)

Moin,

woran glaubst du, zu Erkennen, dass nichts umgeschrieben wird? :-(

Bist du sicher, dass das rewrite_module geladen ist und dass es lt. Server-Config auch genutzt werden kann(es benötigt *AllowOverride FileInfo*)


----------



## Affenjunge (10. März 2010)

ja, mein wordpress schreibt es ja auch um? da gehe ich davon aus, dass das geht ^^


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. März 2010)

Ok, also mod_rewrite scheint dann zu laufen 

Aber mal angenommen, du gibst blubb.html im Browser ein....wo landest du dann? Bekommst du eine Fehlermeldung 404(mal vorrausgesetzt, es gibt keine blubb.html)


----------

